# Contemporary Violin



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

If you are interested, this is the new channel of Rebecca Raimondi, dedicated to contemporary music for violin: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfJJf0D9x3eLEADkmKKsSYw

Enjoy!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just watched both of the videos she has uploaded. Neither of the piece was too great. I found "Echoes Unplugged" to be particularly lame, "Violinonda" less so.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

That whole score in front of the lady........


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you both for your time! This music is quite typical in the tradition of the Roman school of Composition (Petrassi, Guaccero, Bortolotti, Pennisi, Morricone (the "non filmic" music) Ravinale, De Rossi Re, Panni, Quagliarini, Aldo Clementi (not everything) ecc.) and I like it very much.

It's very difficult to find music similar to this elsewhere and it's very common that a non–Italian doesn't like it.

This also happens with some Donatoni's music.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

alessandrovle said:


> Thank you both for your time! This music is quite typical in the tradition of the Roman school of Composition (Petrassi, Guaccero, Bortolotti, Pennisi, Morricone (the "non filmic" music) Ravinale, De Rossi Re, Panni, Quagliarini, Aldo Clementi (not everything) ecc.) and I like it very much.
> 
> It's very difficult to find music similar to this elsewhere and it's very common that a non-Italian doesn't like it.
> 
> This also happens with some Donatoni's music.


The Roman school I know of are the great church music composers of the late Renaissance and early Baroque. Is there another name for the Roman school you speak of? I'd assume that could get quite confusing.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I just listened to "Violinonda" pleasantly surprised a great player and in my books it sure knocks seven bells out of any "Schoenberg" that I have heard. perhaps I should not have said that.....sorry...


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> The Roman school I know of are the great church music composers of the late Renaissance and early Baroque. Is there another name for the Roman school you speak of? I'd assume that could get quite confusing.


Yes, the Roman School of Composition is the one that in the twentieth century follows Petrassi (that was also teacher, for some years, of Peter Maxwell Davies):

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/M...ola-romana-della-musica-del-Novecento/449369/

https://www.teatrionline.com/2016/06/la-scuola-romana-generazioni-a-confronto/

http://www.gothicnetwork.org/news/5...va-consonanza-goffredo-petrassi-scuola-romana


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I just listened to "Violinonda" pleasantly surprised a great player and in my books it sure knocks seven bells out of any "Schoenberg" that I have heard. perhaps I should not have said that.....sorry...


Thank you! Why not... I could ask the composer! There is some lyricism throughout the piece: is it maybe because of that?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

alessandrovle said:


> Thank you! Why not... I could ask the composer! There is some lyricism throughout the piece: is it maybe because of that?


You are correct I heard a short reference to RvW just a few bars early on, at least it sounded like it to me.


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> You are correct I heard a short reference to RvW just a few bars early on, at least it sounded like it to me.


If you are interested, there is a new video on the channel: 




This one is more related to Donatoni than to the Roman School; it's an vigorous piece based on the cadence of the spoken language.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I just had a quick listen it was 0.49 in, just few notes pure RvW to me.


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> I just had a quick listen it was 0.49 in, just few notes pure RvW to me.


Thank you! I will definitely ask. The main idea below the piece is this long sound wave (onda) that is disturbed but other waves, like a radio programme with interferences (hence the evident Rossini and Paganini ones).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The Lark ascending ??


----------



## alessandrovle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have just asked and he said that this citation was not on purpose, but it could be something unconscious.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

That is a compliment to Vaughn Williams.


----------

